# couple of kills



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

both with M10 hexnut. Rabbit was about 10m. Glad I put it out its misery as it was pretty bad with mixi. Pigeons from lastnight 12m


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pity about the diseased rabbit ... would have made a fine meal otherwise. Nice shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Made a fine meal for the hawk Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

You keep killing my friend...good shooting!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Just a question, you never had bad experiences with hexnuts? because when I try them some time ago they fly straight but then one slip from the pouch and hit my hand...AUCH!! I never shoot with them again


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No never. You need to seat them correctly in the pouch with a flat side touching the pouch


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Hooooraaa


----------

